

Lessons Learned While Raising $33 Million In Venture Capital - epi0Bauqu
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/11791/9-Quick-Tips-Learned-While-Raising-33-Million-In-Venture-Capital.aspx

======
aditya
All good advice, especially #7

Also, keep in mind that most lawyers that deal with startups are open to a
deferred compensation upon successful funding type deal. (and they might even
become your angels, or connect you to other investors).

